# bridge abutments



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

I am starting a small layout with code 80 n scale track and a truss bridge.

Would it be crazy to use a rock face mold for the abutment? Most pictures look like block, cut stone or concrete.

The layout will be a small town in the late 40s to late 50s.

thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Not at all! I have seen them like that up here in the mountains, they just blast the rock then build right on top of it!


----------



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks,

I thought it would look ok.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The mountings for the bridge itself would absolutely be on concrete or mortared stone.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

cv_acr said:


> The mountings for the bridge itself would absolutely be on concrete or mortared stone.


Back in the days long forgotten by most some bridge abuttments were simply cut out of the baserock and the bridge was secured to them with some type of wedge anchors. No concrete or mortar to deal with. 

Massey


----------

